# Hymer swing wall shower



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

What's the opinion on these, are they good or a bit of a useless gimmick, it's a 2006 van if that helps.


Enough room to move, does the water stay in the shower area and drain properly?


Paul.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

We had one in our 2002 B544. Never had any problems with it, kept the water inside the shower tray ok. However, it was a pain to prepare to shower and wipe it down afterwards before folding it back. You need to have a practice in one (not the showering part:laugh when you view, to see how you get on with it. Our second hymer has a dedicated shower enclosure - much better.

DavidL

Ps. The shower tray in both Hymer's had two outlets such that even if you were not parked up dead level the water would always drain satisfactorily.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Agree with David L. It's a space saver and so make sure you have enough space to shower. 

It's fiddly to use and for the larger person, much more so. My wife says she hasn't enough room to shower and dress so make sure the missus is happy with it. 

If you want to shower regularly in the van and motorhome size is not an issue, then I wouldn't have it. I'd prefer a proper shower but we have space constraints so it is another compromise we have to make.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Many thanks.


Its a no then, we will look for a separate shower I think.


Paul.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

It was the only thing we werent over keen on then we had a 2004 B634. Difficult to show guests how to use it when you are on the outside and they are in (or visa versa)
Also when Mrs Colpot got stuck in it one day it was great fun trying to talk her out.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

There are a few different types of folding shower door and the one that we have in our Exsis 562, is not a fiddle and is quick and easy. The water stays where it is supposed to and it only takes two or three seconds to open and set up.
The only down side, is that you need to dry it prior to closing, not a problem if staying put, as you can give it a quick dry and leave it slightly open to completely dry. If moving, you need to completely dry, or open it later.
My preference would be a separate shower, but it would depend on the size of van as it will take up valuable room which is only used for minutes each day!
Personally, I would not let it put you off the van as you will gain space!


edit
The only downside we have found, is that if one of your party needs to use the toilet, shortly after somebody has showered,, the floor will be wet therefore, socks need to be removed!


----------

